# T-bolt OTA live



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Downloading on my stock Un-rooted, (rooted, then returned to stock), thunderbolt now. You should be able to grab it in Settings>software update>check new

**Remember do NOT download and install this OTA if you are Rooted in any shape or form, it will break your root**


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Remember NOT to take the OTA if you are still rooted folks...

@Felscythe, let us know how it goes and if you notice any difference, thanks! :android-smile:


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I will. Thanks for the reminder for the rooted folks not to download. Ill edit my OP to say the same. Almost finished downloading.


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

OTA update is software number: 1.70.605.0

Steams stable so far. Will report back tomorrow after I get a few hours of fooling on it. New boot animation... same theme but stops on staying Thunderbolt with a black background rather then blue clouded sky... Looks much better. First boot took a while.


----------



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

After downloading, 3G was all that was connected on reboot (lte selected in the new options). Had to select CDMA only then back to CDMA\LTE 4G hit right away. Also boot animation is different and smooth as silk on mine. GPS locked on in less than a minute. Prior could take several. Don't have time to check out anything else right now.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wtf. Where is my gingerbread? Only changes I noticed was the new network option, boot animation, and tether app updated to charge you now... We ever getting 2.3?

Edit: more bloat added also. Big red pushing v-cast down our throats.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

So after a full day of use on the new firmware, Id have to say that the random reboots are defiantly gone. GPS still sucked at first, but the old "GPS Status" app trick worked and I have been able to get a lock within seconds of opening the Google Maps since then (the first lock took forever). The my Verizon app is included and works well; payed my bill on it last night. So besides the extra bloatware they added into the phone, Id say its worth it to upgrade. I'll probably re-root my phone in a few weeks, but stock works fine as long as I have my adw launcher. One thing that was annoying was that those 6 contacts that are in your phone when you first activate it came back, and wouldn't got away. Said they were on my sim, but then when I tried to delete them nothing happened... a restart fixed it though.


----------

